# Several killed in shooting at Munich shopping mall



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2016)

Breaking News:

Shooting in Munich Mall


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> INCIDENT AT SHOPPING MALL IN MUNICH, GERMANY, JULY 22, 2016
> 
> Editor's note: Leading German newspaper Süddeutsche Zeitung reports there are multiple deaths at the scene of a shooting at Munich's Olympia-Einkaufszentrum mall. Live video posted to social media from the scene shows at least a half-dozen ambulances surrounding the building, which houses more than 100 shops and three major department stores. People can be seen running with their hands up, while others are reporting they are hiding out within the facility. We are watching for additional information from the scene and official sources. - Tricia



Text and video feeds on link.


More on LINK.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jul 2016)

Saddened to read this.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2016)

CNN reporting "Several killed in shooting at Munich shopping mall:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/22/europe/germany-munich-shooting/index.html?sr=fbcnni072216germany-munich-shooting0439PMStoryLink&linkId=26836860

BBC report:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36870874


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2016)

As no suspect has been caught yet, nor any other identification as to whom they are, I have split this topic off to stand alone for now.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jul 2016)

The Daily Mail site reports, three gunmen, one who was yelling "I'm German and fuck foreigners" before opening fire.  So, has the backlash started?

http://dailym.ai/2am7iMP


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2016)

Point:  


			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> The Daily Mail site reports, three gunmen, one who was yelling "I'm German and fuck foreigners" before opening fire.  So, has the backlash started?
> 
> http://dailym.ai/2am7iMP


Counterpoint:  reports of ISIS supporters saying "yay" to the attacks ...


> ... ISIS hails deadly Munich shooting on social media
> 
> "Thank God, may God bring prosperity to our Islamic State men," read one tweet in Arabic on an account that regularly favours the radical Islamist movement.
> 
> ...


... as well as contradictory reports:


> ... A Muslim woman told CNN that she heard the gunman yell: "Allahu Akbar," yet video footage showed a gunman ranting against foreigners and Turks, suggesting a Neo Nazi attack ...


It'll be interesting to see which narrative unfurls ...

P.S. -- This is why we keep the breaking news caveats in mind -- attached -- and remember to check more than one source.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Jul 2016)

Shooters targeted children as well.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36872406


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2016)

Investigating continues, but some of the latest ...

_"Munich officials: Gunman was obsessed with mass killings but had no ties to ISIS"_ (_Washington Post_)
_"Munich gunman 'had no links to ISIS', suffering mental illness: German authorities"_ (Yahoo News Australia)
_"Munich gunman was likely not Isis terrorist: police"_ (thelocal.de - German media)
_"Munich shooting: Teen had documents about going on rampage, police say"_ (CNN)
_"Teenager Who Killed 9 in Munich Was Obsessed With Violence, Officials Say"_ (_New York Times_)


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Jul 2016)

We were discussing this at work today and the prevailing sentiment was that as a naturalized Iranian, he was probably Shia. ISIS is predominantly Sunni. Never the twain shall meet.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Jul 2016)

The authorities say he was born in Germany.  Picked on in school, never fit in, was threatening the others.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> The authorities say he was born in Germany.  Picked on in school, never fit in, was threatening the others.



Clearly my info about his nationality was outdated. None the less, the second part of my observation stands.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Jul 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Clearly my info about his nationality was outdated. None the less, the second part of my observation stands.



Quite so.


----------

